# Roster shakeup?



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

What are your thoughts on a lineup shakeup.
Do you like the roster the way it is?
Do you think EGriff can handle the C?
Is Hassell worth keeping in the starting Lineup?
Would McCants be a better scorer if he started?
Can Jaric run the point? Should it be THud, or maybe even AC?
Is the only way to make this team better a trade?
Can Skita, Bracey Wright, or D'Wayne Jones make any impact this year?
What is the best starting Lineup for the Wolves?


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

*What are your thoughts on a lineup shakeup.*

_We are not good enough to make playoffs. We need a reliable big man next to KG. So a lineup shakeup is necessary. _ 

*Do you like the roster the way it is?*

_Absolutely not. The roster has been poorly put together by a GM who doesn't know what he's doing. _ 

*Do you think EGriff can handle the C?*

_Yes._

*Is Hassell worth keeping in the starting Lineup?*

_YES! He's been a great role player as of late. His offensive game has evolved so much from the baseline jump shooter he once was, he's attacking the basket with high percentage shots. His man-man defense is still second best to KG on the team. His versatility at the wing positions a of great value._

*Would McCants be a better scorer if he started?*

_Yes, but that will take time. At the moment, we can't afford to play a rookie SG who shoots A LOT._

*Can Jaric run the point? Should it be THud, or maybe even AC?*

_Jaric can run the point, but I don't like his inability to hit jump shots consistently. I wish we had Mike Bibby...his mid-range game is like that of Cassell's game. I liked Cassell's game very much, if we can get that type of player with a 4th quarter killer-instinct like Cassell had, we'd be a better team. _ 

*Is the only way to make this team better a trade?*

_Sadly, yes. Things need to be shaken up. Our weakest links are at center. After that, Jaric running the point just isn't going as I had hoped._

*Can Skita, Bracey Wright, or D'Wayne Jones make any impact this year?*

_Absolutely not._

*What is the best starting Lineup for the Wolves?*

_C - Eddie Griffin
PF - Kevin Garnett
SF - Wally Szczerbiak
SG - Trenton Hassell
PG - Marko Jaric_


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for replying, I wish more people would write in on this one. I hate to sound so negative all the time, so I asked the question this time rather than chime in, but I do agree with what you said on almost everything. I Bracey Wright probably has a better jumper than Frahm and could be tried out a few minutes a game.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

*What are your thoughts on a lineup shakeup.*
It absolutely needs to be done...no question about it. But the only way it would be an improvement would be if it happens via trade. I don't think we have too many alternatives with the roster we have now. Not good enough to make the playoffs.

*Do you like the roster the way it is?*
Not at all, and for a couple of reasons. First, as the roster is comprised now, it's not clear what kind of vision front office has for this team. It's clear to see that Buford/Pop in San Antonio and Dumars in Detroit have a vision for their respective teams, and fill the roster spots according to that vision. On the other end of the spectrum is Miami, where Riley seemed this summer to add players at random. I think of us as being similar to Miami, but without all the names and talent.

*Do you think EGriff can handle the C?*
On defense at least. He's immeasurably important to this team because he is a legitimate post defender. On offense, more often than not, he is worthless to me, as he has too many games where he is content to jack threes. When they go in, it's great. When they don't...not so much. And it seems like every game I watch, he's content to shoot the three at a poor percentage. But as the team is comprised now, I have him starting. If we trade for a legit center, Griff would be great off of the bench. The reason he doesn't work off the bench behind Kandi is because he is clearly better.

*Is Hassell worth keeping in the starting Lineup?*
I think so. His offense is definitely coming around, and he helps to set the tone on defense. But if he can be packaged to bring in someone who would undeniably improve the team (ie Pierce), DO IT!!

*Would McCants be a better scorer if he started?*
Sure...he'd be playing more minutes. But he'd hurt our defense terribly at this point, and at this point fairly solid defense is all we have. At this point I wouldn't start him, but I would give him much more playing time than he's seeing now...get some decent scoring off of the bench. If we're gonna have a starter who will chuck shots at a reckless pace while gambling far too much on defense, we may as well start Hudson. As much as I like McCants and his upside, I wish that McHale would have drafted Granger...I think he would help us in more areas than McCants will.

*Can Jaric run the point? Should it be THud, or maybe even AC?*
This is probably the toughest one for me. Hudson is best used off of the bench, mainly because he is such a defensive liability. I'm not a fan of Jaric, as much as I would like to be. He would be nice to have in there for defensive purposes, but as far as facilitating an offense goes, no thank you. He's great on days that he is playing well, but he's very inconsistent and I hate having the fate of the team dependant on how confident he is on that particular day. AC is a good defender, although it would be nice if he had Jaric's height. He's more adept at feeding the ball to KG, although he's not really a threat to score on a pick and roll as Jaric or Hudson. But he's a fairly smart player, and he's consistent. I say go with AC, because at least you know what kind of player is going to show up...but if Hudson or Jaric are having an "on" game, make the substitution. 

*Is the only way to make this team better a trade?*
ABSOLUTELY. I think our ideal starting lineup with this current roster would be AC, Hassell, Wally, KG, Griff. A decent starting five, but not enough to strike fear into any upper tier teams. Our bench is garbage. I would trade anybody short of KG to get another all-star (scorer who plays some defense), without batting an eye. And it's gonna take a few trades. The only way we get to a championship level with one trade is if we trade starting lineups with Detroit. 

*Can Skita, Bracey Wright, or D'Wayne Jones make any impact this year?*
Nope.

*What is the best starting Lineup for the Wolves?*
AC, Hassell, Wally, KG, Griff


And now I'm depressed.

*sticks another pin in McHale voodoo doll*


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I kind of agree with you on AC, it should depend on the game situations, who's hot, I say as a coach it's a revovling door and see if someone steps up and takes over.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

A shake up is needed. Jim Pete brought up a good point. This team misses the big shot making of Cassell and the swagger of Spree. Now last year things went down hill, but you would think those guys would've came out hungry to win. We do have far too many role players on this team. Wally is not a ledgible 2nd scoring option, he is a role player. 

I am not we will get anything good enough in return of Olowokandi that would actually improve this team, if that. Right now, this team should've moved a guy like Wally to bring in a guy with a "really want to win" mentality. To add to that, we really do not have pieces on this team that we could trade that would improve this team, other than dealing McCants. McCants is really the only thing on this team other than KG that I am happy about right now. Also the Bracey Wright pick was not as bad as we expected, and is paying dividends actually. Griffin for the price right now is also solid.

It kills me to watch guys like Hassell, Hudson, Jaric, ect, all these overpaid guys... It really bugs me.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> It kills me to watch guys like Hassell, Hudson, Jaric, ect, all these overpaid guys... It really bugs me.


Hassell is not overpaid.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

You guys want a roster shake up

Then start by shipping out McHale


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> Hassell is not overpaid.



You have always felt that way socco, but I think he is... He is overpaid for how he is performing. He is inconsistent... Very overrated on the defensive end.. Also he takes forces a lot of shots.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

osprey said:


> You guys want a roster shake up
> 
> Then start by shipping out McHale


Buddy, if it were up to me, McHale would have been shown the door long ago. I'm a firm supporter of his dismissal this summer...I've said numerous times that we need a GM that isn't afraid to rock the boat a bit. Usually I suggest Kiki after Denver lets him go this summer, so that's what I'm gonna suggest now too.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> You have always felt that way socco, but I think he is... He is overpaid for how he is performing. He is inconsistent... Very overrated on the defensive end.. Also he takes forces a lot of shots.


I definitely agree with you about all of those players being overpaid and underperforming. I think Hassell is an overrated defender too, but there's no denying that he's still our best perimeter defender.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

This team misses Cassell more than anyone in the organization will ever admit (with the likely exception of KG). I just think it's absurd that they paid Jaric so much money for such a long time. They should have offered Sam a two year deal at his asking price, or at a figure that they could agree upon, and went with it (I have actually felt this way since last season...not just since underachieving Jaric arrived). For all of his shortcomings, the man is clutch...and that to me is money well spent when compared to what they are spending money on now.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

You made a point that i have to agree with Sheefo13,about the roll players.
now i'm positive i'm all for a trade that would send a bunch including Wally and Ollowakndi and i donno' if ill give up Hassel but i think by now,i have no weak spots for anyone,so i totally beleive now we should ship those out,in order to get a big scoring option,someone with attitude(winning one,not problematic)someone with a name.
i'm ready to invest in order to get an All star(-) to side with KG.
KG needs a guy he could side with and kill teams once they both are on the floor.
ohh my...

i'm just so tired of this team play,tired as hell,we need a fresh breath or were going down and deep down.
i donno' how long will KG's loyalty to the team is going to last this way,he's gonna keep playing his best every night,that i know pretty much,but i don't know if he will have the same loyalty the next time a rumor comes up.

we should really burn Mchale's wig.

ahh :|


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Something needs to be done, that much is for certain.

Now,



> Do you like the roster the way it is?


No, definitely not.



> Do you think EGriff can handle the C?


On the defensive and rebounding end, yes, and he's certainly an upgrade over Olowokandi...but he's been a liability on the other end of the floor.



> Is Hassell worth keeping in the starting Lineup?


Whoare you going to put in for him? McCants? He'd have about twenty FGA's by halftime.



> Would McCants be a better scorer if he started?


Doubtful.



> Can Jaric run the point?


Better than Carter or:



> Should it be THud


No! Hudson is a worthless chuck.



> or maybe even AC?


Jaric is better than both Hudson and Carter.



> Is the only way to make this team better a trade?


Well, maybe if they get a lotto pick, but they aren't signing any FA's.



> Can Skita, Bracey Wright, or D'Wayne Jones make any impact this year?


Doubtful.



> What is the best starting Lineup for the Wolves?


G - Jaric
G - Hassell
F - Szczerbiak
F - Garnett
C - Griffin


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> You have always felt that way socco, but I think he is... He is overpaid for how he is performing. He is inconsistent... Very overrated on the defensive end.. Also he takes forces a lot of shots.


Wow, I don't think I could disagree more. I'm not sure how he's inconsistent at all. It's all a matter of whether they decide to give him opportunities. His defense is as good as its ever been. He doesn't force shots at all. He only takes open jumpers where he pretty much has to shoot and his post up game, where he's pretty much unstoppable. He's only getting $4.35Mil a year, which is hardly anything. His contract doesn't get any bigger over time, unlike most. If it was like that, he's be getting $3.7Mil. That's a better number to think of because the majority of contracts increase over time, so his deal is comparable with somebody making $3.7Mil this year. The average salary is $5Mil. Without a doubt he's a better than average player, and he's our 3rd best player. Yet he's making considerably less than the average. If we're evaluating players based on what was expected of them, Hassell has had the best year of any Wolves player. He's part of the solution, not part of the problem.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

My heart goes out to KG man, I hope they do something becuase every game they lose by 20, He still is giving everything he has. I also wanted to mention, not only did we give up cassell for Jaric, we also gave them a 1st round pick. McHale needs to be thrown out, along with the roster.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

socco said:


> Wow, I don't think I could disagree more. I'm not sure how he's inconsistent at all. It's all a matter of whether they decide to give him opportunities. His defense is as good as its ever been. He doesn't force shots at all. He only takes open jumpers where he pretty much has to shoot and his post up game, where he's pretty much unstoppable. He's only getting $4.35Mil a year, which is hardly anything. His contract doesn't get any bigger over time, unlike most. If it was like that, he's be getting $3.7Mil. That's a better number to think of because the majority of contracts increase over time, so his deal is comparable with somebody making $3.7Mil this year. The average salary is $5Mil. Without a doubt he's a better than average player, and he's our 3rd best player. Yet he's making considerably less than the average. If we're evaluating players based on what was expected of them, Hassell has had the best year of any Wolves player. He's part of the solution, not part of the problem.


Good post, couldn't agree more. I don't know where Sheefo gets his information about Hassell forcing shots. I can recall KG telling Trenton to be more aggressive and to start shooting the ball. KG was so passive in times past, he'd rarely shoot a shot outside of completely open jump shot. People probably don't realize that Trenton averaged around 30 points per game in college. So its not like he can't shoot or anything. Also, calling Hassell and Jaric overpayed is a joke by Mr. Sheefo. What about T Hud?


----------

